# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Điện thoại siêu sang có màn hình trong suốt

## nabet68

Công ty Mobiado kết hợp với thương hiệu xe hơi Aston Martin tung ra ý tưởng smartphone Android CTP002 có thể "nhìn xuyên thấu".
Tâm điểm của CTP002 là màn hình cảm ứng điện dung trong suốt được làm từ đá sapphire. 2 cạnh bên có nguyên liệu là bạch kim trong đó chứa pin, khe cắm sim và nút bấm điều khiển độ trong suốt.

Ngoài kiểu dáng thời trang, CTP002 còn được tích hợp nhiều tính năng độc đáo cho phép điều khiển các chức năng trên xe hơi. Sản phẩm có thể đồng bộ với thiết bị định vị GPS trên xe, hiển thị vị trí của người lái và bạn bè của họ trên bản đồ.
Ngoài ra, camera gắn trong xe sẽ chụp ảnh, quay video hành trình chuyến đi rồi chuyển vào điện thoại sau đó tự động tải lên các trang mạng xã hội.
Khi rủi ro gặp tai nạn, hệ thống trong xe sẽ nhận được thông tin về gia tốc từ điện thoại và sẽ đưa ra những biện pháp bảo vệ tốt nhất cho chủ nhân.
Mobido và Aston Martin đang trưng bày CTP002 tại hội chợ các sản phẩm xa xỉ Basel World diễn ra từ ngày 24 đến 31/3 ở Thụy Sĩ.

----------


## bdshacinco

Mobido và Aston Martin đang trưng bày CTP002 tại hội chợ các sản phẩm xa xỉ Basel World diễn ra từ ngày 24 đến 31/3 ở Thụy Sĩ

----------

